# What won't you be drinking this weekend?



## a mere housewife (Jul 8, 2004)

Mr. McMahon posted this situation of a Peruvian man in the thread about &quot;not providing = worse than an infidel&quot;

[quote:ecc7a6c100]
...one church member of a Peruvian church just had a baby, has no money, no job and no help...
[/quote:ecc7a6c100]

I was thinking this morning about how when Christ saw how poor we were, He &quot;emptied Himself&quot;: He took pity on us, and gave all that He had sacrificially for us-- as He has instructed us to do for our brothers and sisters in Christ: &quot;Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.&quot; What if Christ had responded to our poverty the way we often respond to this command?

I was wondering if we could all try this weekend to do without something-- fast food, or cigars, or going to the movies, trying a new beer, or whatever, and send the five or ten dollars to Mr. McMahon for people like this. I know that sometimes that isn't possible: but maybe this weekend at least we can spend as much on the needs of other believers as on &quot;luxuries&quot; for ourselves.

Here is what Mr. McMahon says about the current situation of funds for Peru:

[quote:ecc7a6c100]
Donations to the Peru trip for these men is what I have been trying to raise for 3 months now. We divided up the need in three areas: 1) Physical Relief, 2) books, 3) trip exspenses 

We have covered #3, and the pastoral conference (becaused we actually pay for that for them) but not the other 2. 

If any would like to help, you can use the donation button on A Puritan's Mind to this end (Its been there for this purpose since last year). 

http://www.apuritansmind.com/ChristianWalk/PeruMissionTrip.htm 
[/quote:ecc7a6c100]

Here is what Job says:

&quot;If I have withheld the poor from their desire, or have caused the eyes of the widow to fail; Or have eaten my morsel myself alone, and the fatherless hath not eaten thereof; (For from my youth he was brought up with me, as with a father, and I have guided her from my mother's womb If I have seen any perish for want of clothing, or any poor without covering; If his loins have not blessed me, and if he were not warmed with the fleece of my sheep; If I have lifted up my hand against the fatherless, when I saw my help in the gate: Then let mine arm fall from my shoulder blade, and mine arm be broken from the bone.&quot;

May we, by God's grace, be able to say the same. (without losing our arms...)

[Edited on 7-8-2004 by a mere housewife]


----------

